# Meat rabbit care



## Miss mouse (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey all I have a handful of meat rabbit questions:
1) do you trim their nails? What about Breeders?
2) if you have grumpy does that charge and bite what do you do about it? (My ideas range from trying to befriend them to just culling them)
3) do you try to socialize your Breeders by petting them, free time, etc?
4) if a doe has a small litter her first time do you give her another chance?
5) what age do you put kits out in a tractor to graze?


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 24, 2020)

I don’t have rabbits anymore, but info is based on years of first-hand experience 

1. Yes, only the breeders as the young ones should be grown out long before their nails are.
2. I would never keep aggressive breeders. Temperament always matters to me regardless of what the progeny is going for. 
3. Yes. Handling is necessary for breeding, basic care, and I always wanted my does comfortable with me and my scent for their/mine/the kits safety.
4. Three strike rule.
5. As soon as they’re weaned and have had time to adjust to greens. Going straight from pellets/mom/hay to fresh grass can cause bloat/digestive distress/death, so be sure to introduce new food gradually.


----------



## Miss mouse (Mar 24, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> 2. I would never keep aggressive breeders. Temperament always matters to me regardless of what the progeny is going for.


So we have these 2 Californian sisters that we’ve had since they were 1 month old. They and our other mixed Flemish Breeders were all born in May 2019. All the Flemish mixes are super quiet and sweet but the 2 Californians are snarky and charge at us. 
One seems to be fear based and the other aggression. They’ve gotten worse over the past few months as they had their nails trimmed, got separated from each other (into side by side cages where they still lay beside each other, just can’t fight or chase anymore), and attempted breeding them with mixed results (both resisted in attempt one and the aggressive one still refused when we tried again).
My boyfriend “assisted” the daddy rabbit by holding her so we don’t know if either or both are pregnant yet.
I’m leaning to keeping the scared one because that’s a lot of change that could be stressing her out and she may come around. But the aggressive one I’m done with but my boyfriend wants to see if she has a litter and how big it is before we decide 🙄


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 24, 2020)

Miss mouse said:


> Hey all I have a handful of meat rabbit questions:
> 1) do you trim their nails? What about Breeders?
> 2) if you have grumpy does that charge and bite what do you do about it? (My ideas range from trying to befriend them to just culling them)
> 3) do you try to socialize your Breeders by petting them, free time, etc?
> ...



Yes and as needed.
Cull
At times.
Yes....small litters for first timers is pretty normal.
When they are weaned.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 24, 2020)

Miss mouse said:


> So we have these 2 Californian sisters that we’ve had since they were 1 month old. They and our other mixed Flemish Breeders were all born in May 2019. All the Flemish mixes are super quiet and sweet but the 2 Californians are snarky and charge at us.
> One seems to be fear based and the other aggression. They’ve gotten worse over the past few months as they had their nails trimmed, got separated from each other (into side by side cages where they still lay beside each other, just can’t fight or chase anymore), and attempted breeding them with mixed results (both resisted in attempt one and the aggressive one still refused when we tried again).
> My boyfriend “assisted” the daddy rabbit by holding her so we don’t know if either or both are pregnant yet.
> I’m leaning to keeping the scared one because that’s a lot of change that could be stressing her out and she may come around. But the aggressive one I’m done with but my boyfriend wants to see if she has a litter and how big it is before we decide 🙄


Ah. If she could be bred, I would keep her that long, but once kits were weaned she’d be done for around here. Bad temperaments are often passed down. Breed the best...eat the rest


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 24, 2020)

I agree.   I also wouldn't keep a doe that doesn't mate easily...I've had those that you have to hold down and wouldn't do it again.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 25, 2020)

Miss mouse said:


> Hey all I have a handful of meat rabbit questions:
> 1) do you trim their nails? What about Breeders?
> 2) if you have grumpy does that charge and bite what do you do about it? (My ideas range from trying to befriend them to just culling them)
> 3) do you try to socialize your Breeders by petting them, free time, etc?
> ...


While companion rabbits are capable of living for 10 to 15 years, they kill the vast majority of "meat" rabbits at age three. Such baby rabbits, referred to as "fryers," weigh just 1.5-3.5 pounds. At 8 months old, or 4 pounds, a small percentage is slaughtered; they are known in the industry as "roasters."


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 25, 2020)

Miss mouse said:


> Hey all I have a handful of meat rabbit questions:
> 1) do you trim their nails? What about Breeders?
> 2) if you have grumpy does that charge and bite what do you do about it? (My ideas range from trying to befriend them to just culling them)
> 3) do you try to socialize your Breeders by petting them, free time, etc?
> ...


1. Nails need trimmed every 6-8 weeks
2. Some does are not grumpy if bred vs open....I tolerate some moodiness  but not aggression to the point I need or have to wear gloves every time.  If your does don't settle some when bred I agree just cull.  I do not tolerate grumpy bucks. 
3. Handling the breeders on a regular basis for more than breeding or nail trims is a good thing, something I don't do enough of. They are much more receptive and friendly if they're used to you. 
4. generally many breeders give the does 3 strikes rules on litters, many times the first time is just "practice" and does improve on live kits the 2nd time. A doe that had 4 kits consistently vs 8 to 10 ISN'T a bad thing if she's bred with does that have the 10+ litters as she could foster the extras and still keep up the production. 8 seems ideal in my opinion for larger breeds. If she only has 1 or 2 consistently then you'll probably want to cull. If all does are having small litters you may need to look at the buck. 
5. we don't use tractors nor do I anticipate using them... I do have a couple pets outside in a run but they are pets. I would worry about losing more kits to cocci or diarrhea in a tractor situation.  I do give greens to all rabbits but in a limited amount and I can throw out any weeds that may cause problems. 

FYI We raise mostly purebred show bunnies. Started last year with a New Zealand doe for my son's 4H meat pens.  We kept a doe from the litter we had last year and just last week got a NZ buck for the big girls. The still are for the meat pen production but we plan on processing them this year.  He "sold" them at auction but then the buyer sent them on home.  We have a 30 hole rabbitry.   5 years in with my kids and did 10 years of 4H rabbit project myself.  
Good luck with your venture.


----------



## TaylorBug (Apr 19, 2020)

I know you have plenty of answers, but I wanted to give my two-cents.... 
1) Young ones' nails are soft and if you're butchering them at market weight, they shouldn't get too long. All adult rabbits, however (especially breeders), must get their nails trimmed to avoid discomfort or injury to them, you, and babies. 
2) If it were to come down to it, a doe that was aggressive would most likely be culled from my program. I do have a doe (who was my first breeder, so I'm a bit partial to her) who is a bit grumpy, but not aggressive. If she was aggressive, that would be a problem.
3) Yes yes yes!! You do NOT want a doe who is grumpy and dislikes being handled. The more you handle her, the calmer she will be around you and will trust you more with her kits. Also, a calmer doe will be easier around mating time. 
4) Most does will have a smaller litter the first time, then by the second or third time they will produce full size litters. However most breeders apply the three strikes rule- three small litters and she's culled. 
5) I never graze my animals, because an excess of greens (especially when they aren't used to anything that rich)can give rabbits diarrhea and even kill them- especially babies. Sometimes, they do get a handful of grass or clover, but I generally don't graze my rabbits. 

promiseacres has some good advice, and that's how I feel on the matter. Other raisers will have wonderful advice that will vary from each other, and you will learn from experience as well. Good luck with your bunnies!


----------



## Miss mouse (Apr 19, 2020)

TaylorBug said:


> I know you have plenty of answers, but I wanted to give my two-cents....
> 1) Young ones' nails are soft and if you're butchering them at market weight, they shouldn't get too long. All adult rabbits, however (especially breeders), must get their nails trimmed to avoid discomfort or injury to them, you, and babies.
> 2) If it were to come down to it, a doe that was aggressive would most likely be culled from my program. I do have a doe (who was my first breeder, so I'm a bit partial to her) who is a bit grumpy, but not aggressive. If she was aggressive, that would be a problem.
> 3) Yes yes yes!! You do NOT want a doe who is grumpy and dislikes being handled. The more you handle her, the calmer she will be around you and will trust you more with her kits. Also, a calmer doe will be easier around mating time.
> ...


Thank you! I appreciate your detailed answers 😊


----------



## secuono (Apr 19, 2020)

I no longer keep them
Nail trims were rare and pretty easy.
If she's bred, has kits in nest or was recently put into bucks cage, I allowed the grumpiness. I had only one naturally nasty rabbit, a very expensive blue SF. Raccoon killed him in the end.
I had naturally docile breeds, so wasn't a concern. 
Pretty normal to have small litters the first time or for young does.
Colonies, grazing, such things were dangerous and never had good things from it. Best to cut greens for them daily. I added bits of grass to nest at a week or so. But I also left the nest for weeks, until they all left on their own and didn't need it.


----------



## CraftyHen (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm late to this thread but for what it's worth: 

1. I trim nails, log their weight & do a general health check on breeding day. I start w\the bucks then the does have their turn and go straight to their assigned buck. 

2. If you have does who are gentle/good breeders, then I say cull the aggressive &  those who adamantly refuse to breed. However, I think it depends on how many breeders you have available.  I've had 2 aggressive does that ended up tamed.  I only had 1 proven doe at the time.  It took consistent, twice daily effort on my part. Oddly enough, the Rex who almost went to freezer camp over her attitude mellowed out after she was moved to a cage near a window.  
3. Each breeder is named, talked to and loved on daily. Some like scratches, others a nose boop & I even have 1 buck who comes out (of his own accord) be held for a minute! Rare but fun. 
4. I think keeping or culling for litter size will again depend on size of your operation. If you have only 1 or 2 does you might prefer to keep a 4 kit mama who raises fat healthy babies over an 8 kit mama who has a record of losing some kits each kindle.  The higher the number of breed stock you have, the more leeway in deciding based on litter size. 5. I don't have enough room to tractor but do feed fresh greens from garden/greenhouse. 

There's no one way to do any of this...there are so many different factors for each decision. In the end, we all do what's best based on our situation and animals. 😃


----------



## BranscumFarm (May 18, 2020)

Miss mouse said:


> Hey all I have a handful of meat rabbit questions:
> 1) do you trim their nails? What about Breeders?
> 2) if you have grumpy does that charge and bite what do you do about it? (My ideas range from trying to befriend them to just culling them)
> 3) do you try to socialize your Breeders by petting them, free time, etc?
> ...



You can also check out my YouTube channel for more information on rabbits.  
www.youtube.com/BranscumFarm 

1. I chexk and trim nails before I breed. Growout should not have to be trimmed.
2. I do not keep mean rabbits.  They will pass on the temperament to young. Even if you handle babies often. I don't have time for a mean rabbit. Plus I have kids and don6want them to get hurt.
3. I talk to my breeders and do health checks often. My kids also show them so they are handled for shows. The retired show stock that become breeder I will pet and mess with some but not always.  They mostly are retired and my kids enjoy the babies the most. 
4. I used to only wanted rabbits that had 10 babies at a time. But I have some older does that are having 4-6 and wow so they grow very fast and the mothers recover much faster. So i can rebreed faster.  I prefer 6 babies. 
5. I give greens to breeders about 2-3 times a week and grow fodder. So babies are used it it by the time they wean. So at 8 weeks when they go to tractor they are fine. Be care and dont give a lot of green or it will cause diarrhea and bloat


----------

